# Russian military build up.



## Sythen (11 Aug 2012)

I couldn't find a Russian Megathread, so decided to start one.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/7919113/Russia-approves-65-per-cent-defence-budget-increase.html



> Russia approves 65 per cent defence budget increase
> 
> The Russian government has approved a 65 per cent increase in the country's defence budget over the next three years as it rushes to upgrade its ageing Soviet-era military machine.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/feedarticle/10386480



> Associated Press= MOSCOW (AP) — President Vladimir Putin promised Saturday to re-equip the Russian air force with hundreds of new aircraft as part of an ambitious military modernization program.
> 
> Speaking at an airshow at Zhukovsky just outside Moscow marking the air force's 100th anniversary, Putin said the military will receive more than 600 new combat planes and 1,000 helicopters by 2020.
> 
> He said boosting the air force is a key priority for the government. "I'm sure, each of us will feel pride for the country, for the people who build such aircraft and pilot them," he said.



More on both links.

I know there was an article not long ago about Russia devoting over 100b to its Navy, but I can't find it.

In a post ERC posted in the NATO thread, he said he believes Eastern Russia will become Asian. It got me thinking of whether or not it will be a peaceful transition.


----------



## Sythen (11 Aug 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> I know there was an article not long ago about Russia devoting over 100b to its Navy, but I can't find it.



Found it:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/30/us-russia-putin-navy-idUSBRE86T1D320120730



> (Reuters) - President Vladimir Putin oversaw the start of construction of one of Russia's newest generation submarines on Monday and vowed to boost nuclear naval forces to safeguard the country's position as a leading sea power.
> 
> Warning that its navy would protect top energy producer Russia's interests in the oil-rich Arctic, Putin led the ceremony to begin building the submarine Prince Vladimir, named after the ruler who founded a precursor state to modern Russia.
> 
> ...



More on link.


----------



## fraserdw (11 Aug 2012)

No biggy, Russia has zero population increase, no immigration and a birth rate that rivals our own.   Each year as individual Russian wealth increases less folks are going to be available for conscription and Putin's rattlin' saber is going to get as short as a butter knife.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Aug 2012)

They dont have the money for a build up.What they really need is a sustainment program. But there isnt the money for that either.


----------



## Sadukar09 (11 Aug 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> They dont have the money for a build up.What they really need is a sustainment program. But there isnt the money for that either.



I have a feeling all those new aircraft will end up rusting like this T-90A.


----------



## fraserdw (11 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know if he was wearing a shirt while overseeing the start of production?   :moose:


----------



## Journeyman (17 Aug 2012)

According to today's RIA-Novosti Press report Russia's continuing to replace their older SSBNs with the new Borei-class. The second of eight boats, the _Yury Dolgoruky_, is expected to join the _Alexander Nevsky_ by September. The _Nevsky_ is further scheduled to test-fire the another "Bulava" SLBM in November as part of the modernization programme. After multiple failures, the Russians halted test firing until 2010; unfortunately they've all been successful since.

In the same article, Admiral Chirkov (Commander, Russian Navy) said that the first Yasen-class submarine, _Severodvinsk_, may also enter service by the end of this year. From what I understand, it's supposed to replace the Akula SSNs and the Oscar SSGNs.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> In the same article, Admiral Chirkov (Commander, Russian Navy) said that the first Yasen-class submarine, _Severodvinsk_, may also enter service by the end of this year. From what I understand, it's supposed to replace the Akula SSNs and the Oscar SSGNs.



According to Wiki you are correct. However, the Russians are having difficulties in getting the first boat operation. The Wiki article on the Yasen  states that the design of the sub first started in 1977 and the construction of the first boat has been going in spurts and stops ever since.The first sub was supposed to have been operational years ago and the latest estimate is sometime next year.  

However, unconfirmed sources indicate that there are still serious problems plaguing the _Severodvinsk_ and these have yet to be rectified. For example, last Monday,  The Moscow News  quoting an unnamed military source, reported the sub was having the following problems:



> “During trials, the Severodvinsk revealed that its nuclear power plant does not produce the planned power levels. And the boat does not meet the required noise levels. With such serious shortcomings the ship can not be accepted into the military fleet,” Interfax quoted the military source as saying.





> “The new torpedoes with the required characteristics are still not ready. The product that has been created is highly volatile and therefore can not be used to arm submarines,” said the source. He added that if the delays continued for too long, torpedoes of the type that exploded on the ill-fated Kursk submarine might have to be used.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Aug 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> According to Wiki .....


*Friends don't let friends quote Wiki~!*  :nod:

Amongst _several_ glaring military-related errors in Wiki, the Bulava SLBM was "launched for the first time from its standard carrier, Borei-class submarine _Yury Dolgorukiy_," which as noted above, isn't even in the water yet.  :facepalm:

Although from credible sources, yes, the new SSN programme has had its moments of rocks & shoals.


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Aug 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling all those new aircraft will end up rusting like this T-90A.



What kind of assault gun is that in the upper left quadrant?


----------



## a_majoor (17 Aug 2012)

Not 100% sure, but it appears to be an ASU-85.


----------



## fraserdw (17 Aug 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Not 100% sure, but it appears to be an ASU-85.



The casement deck and engine deck line are too high from one another.

http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/cv/at/ASU-85.html

I am thinking an even older SU 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SU-122

Not the difference in casement and engine deck heights.  Also note the hatch.  

The gun length suggests a 100mm or larger gun:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SU-100.  Could be a SU85, same general outline but less armour and less pronounced hatch.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Friends don't let friends quote Wiki~!*  :nod:
> 
> Amongst _several_ glaring military-related errors in Wiki, the Bulava SLBM was "launched for the first time from its standard carrier, Borei-class submarine _Yury Dolgorukiy_," which as noted above, isn't even in the water yet.  :facepalm:
> 
> Although from credible sources, yes, the new SSN programme has had its moments of rocks & shoals.



PM inbound.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Aug 2012)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> What kind of assault gun is that in the upper left quadrant?



I don't think its a SU-100. The  SU-100  had a prominent cupola on the right-side of the vehicle. The SU-100 also had a fairly long barrel. I'm going with a  SU-85.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Aug 2012)

Here is a line drawing of an Su-85:






I suspect that's what it is, sans extra stuff on it.  The lines, barrel length, etc, all look fairly consistent.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2012)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> What kind of assault gun is that in the upper left quadrant?



You'll likely get better discussion if you took this to the AFV recognition thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-427868.html#msg427868

.............and ended the derail 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Nov 2012)

This is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/putin-reshuffles-russias-top-military-brass-after-defence-ministers-ouster/article5151477/


> Putin reshuffles Russia’s top military brass after defence minister’s ouster
> 
> VLADIMIR ISACHENKOV
> MOSCOW — The Associated Press
> ...




My opinion, which I admit may be poorly informed, is that President Putin is rearranging the deck chairs on the _Titanic_. Russia is, *potentially*, a rich and important country but its weak and unsophisticated culture is holding it back. That culture made Lenin/Stalin not only possible but popular; despite a rich heritage in art, music, literature and so on, Russia was and remains socially and politically backwards and until the government addresses that problem it will remain poor and weak.

Reform of the Russian defence superstructure is an answer to a problem Russia doesn't have.

Who is Russia preparing to fight? China? It is to laugh ... or cry.


----------



## GAP (9 Nov 2012)

The Arms Manufacturers got rich producing functional crap, why would they want to change?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Nov 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> My opinion, which I admit may be poorly informed, is that President Putin is rearranging the deck chairs on the _Titanic_. Russia is, *potentially*, a rich and important country but its weak and unsophisticated culture is holding it back. That culture made Lenin/Stalin not only possible but popular; despite a rich heritage in art, music, literature and so on, Russia was and remains socially and politically backwards and until the government addresses that problem it will remain poor and weak.



The Russians were screwed the day they were conquered by the Mongols; its been up and down since then, but mostly downhill.


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Nov 2012)

I listened to an interview with an ex-KGB guy earlier this week who described the Russian political culture as an amalgamation of the Military(Security), Industry, and Criminal.  I guess buying French, Israeli and Italian hardware was pissing in too many cereal bowls at once.


----------



## busconductor (25 Nov 2012)

The fact that Putin was the appointed successor of Yeltsin was an assumption of Russia's surrender to democratic capitalism as Putin have always been declaring. But why the arms-build up despite the fact that America is now considered a friend among democratic capitalists in Russia, acknowledged that no country has been superior to them except legitimate America and that communism is passe? There are still nostalgic communists in SVR and FSB. They act as agents of influence for the Communist Party of Russia. They pay lip service to Putin, expecting themselves to be at the helm of their spy agencies then deliver the last killing blows that would paralyze democratic capitalist Russia. They smear the reputation of Russia by supporting Neo-Nazi groups or smear patriotic blacks among US Army soldiers with rude or racist remarks hoping to alienate them away from legitimate pro-capitalist leaders of Russia. You can expect an invasion on our Arctic shores upon Putin's demise. Expect the worst with these closet communists in SVR and FSB..Why pick on Canada? Canada had their Gouzenko! Canada is the chosen country of their emigrants. Canada is democratic capitalist. Why the animosity? (I am not fomenting intrigue but Putin is rumoured to be ill. Putin is one among many who literally gave support to DEMOCRATIC CAPITALISM. Not social democracy!) WE ARE NOT "SEEKING DEATH" as how terrorists and communists are described to be in the Holy Bible! We DO NOT LIKE WAR! PEACE IN THE ARCTIC!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> The fact that Putin was the appointed successor of Yeltsin was an assumption of Russia's surrender to democratic capitalism as Putin have always been declaring. But why the arms-build up despite the fact that America is now considered a friend among democratic capitalists in Russia, acknowledged that no country has been superior to them except legitimate America and that communism is passe? There are still nostalgic communists in SVR and FSB. They act as agents of influence for the Communist Party of Russia. They pay lip service to Putin, expecting themselves to be at the helm of their spy agencies then deliver the last killing blows that would paralyze democratic capitalist Russia. They smear the reputation of Russia by supporting Neo-Nazi groups or smear patriotic blacks among US Army soldiers with rude or racist remarks hoping to alienate them away from legitimate pro-capitalist leaders of Russia. You can expect an invasion on our Arctic shores upon Putin's demise. Expect the worst with these closet communists in SVR and FSB..Why pick on Canada? Canada had their Gouzenko! Canada is the chosen country of their emigrants. Canada is democratic capitalist. Why the animosity? (I am not fomenting intrigue but Putin is rumoured to be ill. Putin is one among many who literally gave support to DEMOCRATIC CAPITALISM. Not social democracy!) WE ARE NOT "SEEKING DEATH" as how terrorists and communists are described to be in the Holy Bible! We DO NOT LIKE WAR! PEACE IN THE ARCTIC!



WTF?? :stars:


----------



## brihard (25 Nov 2012)

Can someone mute this guy or something?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Nov 2012)

busconductor said:
			
		

> The fact that Putin was the appointed successor of Yeltsin was an assumption of Russia's surrender to democratic capitalism as Putin have always been declaring. But why the arms-build up despite the fact that America is now considered a friend among democratic capitalists in Russia, acknowledged that no country has been superior to them except legitimate America and that communism is passe? There are still nostalgic communists in SVR and FSB. They act as agents of influence for the Communist Party of Russia. They pay lip service to Putin, expecting themselves to be at the helm of their spy agencies then deliver the last killing blows that would paralyze democratic capitalist Russia. They smear the reputation of Russia by supporting Neo-Nazi groups or smear patriotic blacks among US Army soldiers with rude or racist remarks hoping to alienate them away from legitimate pro-capitalist leaders of Russia. You can expect an invasion on our Arctic shores upon Putin's demise. Expect the worst with these closet communists in SVR and FSB..Why pick on Canada? Canada had their Gouzenko! Canada is the chosen country of their emigrants. Canada is democratic capitalist. Why the animosity? (I am not fomenting intrigue but Putin is rumoured to be ill. Putin is one among many who literally gave support to DEMOCRATIC CAPITALISM. Not social democracy!) WE ARE NOT "SEEKING DEATH" as how terrorists and communists are described to be in the Holy Bible! We DO NOT LIKE WAR! PEACE IN THE ARCTIC!



I see someone is off their meds again.....

Please just ignore him.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Can someone mute this guy or something?



He was.

He has now attained the position of Comic Relief.


----------

